# what not to forget for a GC trip



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all, beginning final preps for my GC trip launching on Nov. 30. What are some things that you wish you had brought on the GC, or are super glad you brought, or brought and wish you hadn't? I have all the required gear, and the basics covered so just the extra stuff.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Your drivers license! In all seriousness. 

Also a copy of the regs, I forgot mine for my September trip but luckily PRO had them in the trip binder.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

A good attitude. This applies to more than GC trips...


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy H. said:


> A good attitude. This applies to more than GC trips...


Got that! it is gonna be such a cool trip. 10 awesome folks, most of us longtime rafters making our first trip down the grand! Couple folks with trips under their belt already.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Hand salve. I use super salve.


----------



## benrad (Jun 29, 2015)

A separate dry bag with some clothing. The place is extremely Sandy and I thought it would be amazing to have some off river clothes that were in a bag that had not been opened. Wait till your 2/3 way down. Enjoy the float!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

not something that fits in the urgent, or even important pile, but I really like to sock away a nice bottle of port (if you are a drinker) for late in the trip. For me, it's a great way to make a good night a little more special, and makes a perfect after dinner drink.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

You probably have this stuff covered already but just in case.

Pee bucket, regs say go to the river even at night.

Handy wipes, nothing nicer than a good wipe of the face and parts before leaving the tent. Don't put in groover even if used at the groover even if it says flushable.

Door mat, step onto it if necessary to use pee bucket and to reduces sand in tent and on feet.

Pillow or pillow case for making a good pillow.

Body lotion and treatment for cracked skin.

Callous file and foot/finger nail brush. It is a good idea to get dirt out of skin cracks each evening especially on heals.

Spare hat. Hat clip(clips to your hat and shirt collar).

Spare glasses/contacts. Spare sun glasses.

Long tent stakes and one doggie screw. Nice to find your tent in place after a big wind. I take multiple doggie screws for camp shelters.

Tear aid and aquaseal.

Socks and shore shoes. BTW, if you wear river shoes like Astrals and your feet stay wet all the time beware of foot rot(trench foot). 

Qtips and some to share. Nail clippers. Dental pick/tooth picks.

Waterproof sharpie to write in guidebook.

Spare batteries.

Your own thermal mug. Coffee get cold fast in December.

Star guide for the long, long nights.

A warm seat/insulated pad for the long, long nights.

A good book for the same reason.

Something else may pop to mind.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

A good repair kit. I'm amazed at how many people don't have the material or tools to fix stuff. It's a long trip, stuff breaks, sucks to try to limp along with something that doesn't work right


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Lip balm. 2x stash in different bags
Dental floss
Wrist brace (if you have an old injury it will act up)
Sewing kit
30 feet 1inch tubular webbing (can fix a whole lot with it, including lace in floors) 
In the repair kit west systems gflex repair pack, tear aid a and b tape
extra sunglasses
extra headlamp
extra hat
Sacred takeout clothes (clean, cotton, and vacuum sealed and then ziploced) at the end of the trip pulling on clean non-grimy clothes is really nice.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Beer.


gosh I almost forgot! the only question is... how much is too much? the boat does need to float after all.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Beer is good stuff.

That brings to mind considering that it will be December that things like hot buttered rum and spiked cocoa will warm the belly. Watch out for the potential hangovers.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Pair of binoculars, stronger the better. SLR camera with telephoto, macro and wide angle lens.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Flex tape.

Had the bottom seal-weld of one of the dishwash buckets start leaking almost as fast as you could pour water in on day two. This stuff worked great as long as you remembered to NOT put said bucket on the blaster for hot water.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Any shoulder season trip I always have a pair of tall boots that allow you to get into the water without getting wet for rigging etc. For a winter trip I would consider them mandatory personal gear.

https://www.xtratuf.com/collections...er/products/mens-15-in-legacy-boot-copper-tan


----------



## mountaingirlscout (Jul 22, 2015)

- Para cord and binder clips to hang wet clothes
- 10-20 new washcloths, heat in water one morning for hot body wipes
- socks and gloves to wear over lotion at night
- spare 2” hose clamp, we had an umbrella holder break and a spare clamp would’ve been tits
- personal lunch box or bag
- lots of spare locking carabiners
- we all brought our own personal 1st aid kits, just because we already know how they’re stocked and never had to dig into the outfitters supplies for minor 
- narrow neck nalgenes - we used them exclusively for liquor so we knew regular mouth bottles were water and narrow neck were booze 
- packed spare booze in 64 oz flasks in a 20mm ammo (you can fit 10 handles in one box!)
- “There’s This River”, short stories to share, great fireside reading

Honestly, if you have a great crew and a good outfitter, you’re set! Have so much fun!!!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Spare dry suite gaskets, we’ve ended up needing them on a couple of trips now. Brush up on your replacement knowledge before you go, as well.
NRS site has a great tutorial.
First time we had to replace one, we had no idea what we were doing...

I’ll second, third, fourth and fifth, the ditch boots. Most important piece of gear after dry suite, in my opinion. Uninsulated, so you can dry them out when you step in to deep at the put in!( least that’s what I usually do...)

“Day hikes from the River” by Tom Martin.

Have a great trip down there! I love winter in the Grand!

A hot tent is REALY awesome, if you can pull it off...


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

*BEER!*



Grifgav said:


> gosh I almost forgot! the only question is... how much is too much? the boat does need to float after all.


I started layering the bottom of my cooler with one row of cans, on the longer trips. 
It works pretty great, I try to do half frozen in the cooler, other half in the dry box or something.
Air temps keep it nicely chilled at the start of the trip! Some good threads on this site with advice on freezing beer. I mostly just freeze my cooler solid in my driveway, it’s to damn cold where I live...


----------



## Ranye (Mar 20, 2018)

I bought a silk sleeping bag liner right before my grand trip and it is my single favorite piece of gear I've ever purchased.


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

My best friend brought this portable hot shower system on our winter grand trip and it was THE saving grace of the trip. 
Here it is - 
Extreme Self-Contained Portable Hot Shower | A complete System with convenient Stove | Zodi.com

That, an extra propane tank, and a cheap pop up shower tent (https://www.amazon.com/OutTopper-Waterproof-Portable-Changing-Dressing/dp/B06XH6T7WF) equals hot shower/sauna goodness for all. It was soooo nice, really boosts the morale knowing at camp you can take a hot shower after a cold day in a soggy dry suit. 

If you have the space I’d also recommend bringing an extra dry bag packed with some spare warm clothes and a couple spare sleeping bags, just in case. Maybe even a spare dry suit if you can get one. We had a couple people hike out at Phantom and they left their dry suits behind so we could use them as spares just in case. 

Also, to tag on to what others have said, bring stuff to maintain/repair dry suits. Gaskets would be nice, also some zipper care stuff, maybe some 303? 

Then of course duct tape for the stuff that moves but shouldn’t, and WD-40 for the stuff that doesn’t move but should.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

If you are seasoned rafters you probably know the necessities for a long multiday. 

There is a thread somewhere around here of what to have in a tool kit that is worth taking a look at even for seasoned boaters. Theres a lot of tool/handy stuff you wouldn't think of that comes in handy on a 2-3 week trip.

Assorted salves if you don't already have a favorite. Sharpies.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Top of my list is Vetbond for hand/ foot cracks. You can use regular superglue, but the medical grade seems to work better. Use at least 6 thin layers.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Grifgav said:


> gosh I almost forgot! the only question is... how much is too much? the boat does need to float after all.


The boat will float. Simply put: you can only run out once.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is one of the tool kit threads

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/whats-in-your-tool-kit-90498.html

the big thing I forgot, and went in as soon as I got home from my last trip, a rat tail file (chainsaw), regular file, and harbor freight step drill bits (I use a set of vise grips to hold the bits, it is not quick, but will work)


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

moleskin or second skin for foot blisters and antifungal cream for foot rot or crotch itch.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

OregonianRG said:


> moleskin or second skin for foot blisters and antifungal cream for foot rot or crotch itch.


Crotch itch huh? Sounds like a wild trip.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Infidien, Do you know of place to buy Vetbond locally?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

GeoRon said:


> Infidien, Do you know of place to buy Vetbond locally?



Amazon has it
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Vetbond-084-1469SB-Vetbond-Tissue-Adhesive-1469Sb/dp/B004C12Q46


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I usually just get a couple tubes from my vet when she's here, reading the product info this stuff has only a 6 month shelf life and is a multi use container, cyanoacrylate adhesives react to air, so once the cap is off, the process of hardening starts. Seems a little pricey at 18 bucks to fix a small cut. I use New Skin in both the bottle and spray most times, it works well and holds up to water as well as super glue and is nowhere near as spendy....


My 2¢, YMMV


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

GeoRon said:


> Infidien, Do you know of place to buy Vetbond locally?


No, I get mine from Amazon. It is a bit spendy and it doesn't look like you get very much, but the bottle I bought for last February trip has lasted the boating season (> 70 nights on the river and probably as many cracks) and I'm about to order another for this winter's trip. Just use care in keeping the bottle closed and the nozzle clean.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Jameson and Bailys for that cold morning coffee


----------



## Stymie (Aug 21, 2016)

Irrigation boots, buy them one size too big in case you take an unexpected swim. With a pair of wool socks they are as comfortable as can be for loading and unloading boats when it's cold, as well as a trip to the river to pee


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

^^^^^^ also called ‘ditch’ boots 🙂 as stated several times previously they are a must have in the winter.


----------



## Timsr (Mar 10, 2019)

*A few more things*

Toss in a couple of those metal tubes that you can tape over broken tent poles to splint them. We brought a little black light flashlight to look for scorpions on one of ours and it was fun. Think about renting a sat-phone. Tunes and a little solar charger? Throw in some little toys, little action figures, cars, and some string to have an awards night late in the trip: best rescue, best run, worst run, best meal, etc. Spare sleeping bag, bivy bag if someone loses a tent. Think about a theme night and bring an outfit: Luau Night, Movie Night, that sort of thing. November? Bring a Mr. Heater & extra 20# propane. I could go on and on...


----------



## weekendalpinist (Jul 16, 2012)

A Luci Solar String Light worked really well for illuminating the kitchen. Nice distributed light, easy to suspend, easy to recharge. And festive!


----------



## Mark Mills (Jul 1, 2009)

My top items to add to the list...

a pair of welding gloves---for hot blaster, DO or other items

battery xmas lights (available right now at a big box near you)---decorate campsite, trees, wash line, groover etc

small lantern for kitchen like a black diamond---the outfitter ones are overkill

Extra desserts---You just might need another DO cake or treat...be sure to add charcoal for this

Propane campfire--instant camaraderie and no smoke

Work gloves for packing and rowing

A box of disposable gloves for messy items in the kitchen

Tupperware containers for packing lunches...beats bags and wrap and contents will be harder to crush

Super Glue---get the 12 unit multi pack from Harbor Freight to close those cracks on your hands you will get...and have enough for everyone on the trip

Repack the wine you like in plastic seltzer bottles...it will hold just fine for quite a while and you don't have to suffer with box wine quality.

Enjoy and have fun!

Mark


----------



## Bruce MacLeod (Sep 19, 2018)

Parafly
Jack's Paco Pad Grande
Comfortable Chair


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

One thing I have not seen mentioned is a backpacker stove and one of those little stovetop espresso makers. Perfect for a mid-day warm up.


The other must have items for a winter Canyon trip are irrigation boots, pee bottle and lots of hand salve.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Bruce MacLeod said:


> Parafly
> Jack's Paco Pad Grande
> Comfortable Chair



what is parafly? not getting anything related on a google search.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Some thoughts*

Rigging gloves
Extra bottle of booze, stash away for late in the trip (if you drink)
A cot
I brought my kayak and never used it
A good pillow
Comfortable sleepwear
Bandanna
Extra sunglasses
Extra headlamp
Extra river map

Have a great trip and persevere the day 12 group breakdown, it only lasts half a day.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Speedy stitcher saves the day!

https://www.sportsmans.com/camping-...E7NxungzkRhVygM2ECMIOanDjaCSh7WBoC4rQQAvD_BwE


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Yes*



Riverwild said:


> Any shoulder season trip I always have a pair of tall boots that allow you to get into the water without getting wet for rigging etc. For a winter trip I would consider them mandatory personal gear.
> 
> https://www.xtratuf.com/collections...er/products/mens-15-in-legacy-boot-copper-tan


I second Xtra tuffs for winter trips. Warm dry feet are pretty important. Also, Carhart insulated overalls can be pretty sweet for at camp, though they are bulky. Oh yeah, I also now bring bedroom slippers and pajamas to wear at camp. But I am old haha.

Also, for winter, consider a JetBoil stove and hot pot setup for making hot drinks/soups on the boat. You can bail wire a goodwill old coffee pot onto the stove for a self-contained or even hangable unit. This is what we used to use on multi-day climbs to heat some water and food each night. But it will work good on a raft as well.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Canned soup. Like beef stew or something hearty. Quick and easy when you need those extra calories on a long cold December night.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Some great suggestions. I have added and subtracted some gear based on your input (still thinking about some), and am sharing with my tripmates. Lots of great suggestions that we already had thought of, but still good to hear that we are on the right track. Some made me laugh!

Suggestions of note that I am adding.

tall rubber boots. - Never even thought of this, asked the tripmate who has done it before and she said "hell yeah bring boots". good call. 
backpacking stove for mid-day warmup (coffee, soup, etc.)
spare cloths for return trip
spare cloths and sleeping gear in a separate bag (we are trading these spare bags so that they are on a different boat too). 
extra repair materials (raft stuff is covered) added stuff for tent, dry gear, and frames.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## leesonka (May 29, 2008)

Water Wizard, a comfy chair, extra rowing gloves

You really don't need as much "stuff" as you think, be prepared, but don't over do it.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't forget a spare boat so you can bring more spare stuff


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't know if this has been mentioned. I did a dec 2 launch and it was 20 degrees at the ferry, 6 degrees on the 6th of december. it was a cold winter trip. It was the best trip.

Carhart coveralls with hood or the equivalent. It's like having a walk around sleeping bag on. 

Fire embers don't melt the canvas and they are wind resistant. 

A big thermos for hot beverages is nice too. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

PUMPKINS, tons of gaddamn PUMPKINS!!!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

mikepart said:


> PUMPKINS, tons of gaddamn PUMPKINS!!!


Now that’s just funny, don’t care who ya are...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Kitchen lights. 

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/light-pole-101743.html#post753253


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

That time of year I would take a dry suit, especially if you are a passenger. A book that you can read to the group can be fun entertainment...short stories or funny poems work well. 


Flag


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

*Tolio meds*

I would encourage you to get a prescription from your doctor for Fluconazole to take in your medical kit. Last year on a Grand Canyon trip seven out of sixteen of us got Tolio and mine was by far the worst case. Tolio is a trench foot-like foot fungus. It started on day 6 and I could barely walk for the remainder of the trip. This year I took a prescription of Fluconazole with me on my Grand Canyon trip and on day 12 when the symptoms started, I took a 150 mg tablet and it started improving the next day and cleared up. As a side note, I put on anti-fungal cream every night on both trips beginning on day one.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Download some good, noisy porn videos, bring some good Bluetooth speakers and play them for morning reveille.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Flagstaff said:


> That time of year I would take a dry suit, especially if you are a passenger. A book that you can read to the group can be fun entertainment...short stories or funny poems work well.
> 
> 
> Flag


I took a tin foil hat Utah ghosts and ufo's book on a Deso trip this summer thinking it would be for the kids, but it was the adults who were asking for another chapter every night 8)


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Tobacco and rolling papers - lower on the canyon this will be the only currency of value in bartering with some other trips.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Turkey legs, don't forget the Turkey legs.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't forget that "...the principal business of life is to enjoy it." (Samuel Butler)
and (when you don't get the camp you're pushing for):
"You don't always get what you want...but if you try, sometimes, you get what you need."
(Mick Jagger/Keith Richards)


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Lighted Bocce Balls!!!!!!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

A Rapid Rung or two! They would make a great gift for your TL also. 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

bgarnick said:


> I would encourage you to get a prescription from your doctor for Fluconazole to take in your medical kit. Last year on a Grand Canyon trip seven out of sixteen of us got Tolio and mine was by far the worst case. Tolio is a trench foot-like foot fungus. It started on day 6 and I could barely walk for the remainder of the trip. This year I took a prescription of Fluconazole with me on my Grand Canyon trip and on day 12 when the symptoms started, I took a 150 mg tablet and it started improving the next day and cleared up. As a side note, I put on anti-fungal cream every night on both trips beginning on day one.


I heard of several trips having tolio.

Considering the 7 out of 16 people who got infected, was there a common denominator? For example, can you please tell me what type of shoes you wore? What month of the year was it? Etc.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Having returned from and awesome December trip I thought I would weigh back in with my experiences. 

Stuff I wish I had brought (or at least been more prepared with).

A "Daytripper" box: I haven't had time to read back through the regs, but I don't remember it. The (very very strict) ranger who did our check in wanted to see an undisclosed number of wag bags and supplies for hikes, preferably in a "daytripper" kit. We scrambled to find enough...he never did tell us how many we needed. Thanks to Gordon from Nebraska for bailing us out by lending us some of his supplies. 

waterproof socks: There were days I didn't want to wear my drysuit and neoprene socks didn't cut it in the temps we had. Wearing splash gear on days without big water would have been a lot more pleasant with dry feet. 

a better waterproof camera: I was solo in my boat, so getting the DSLR out while on the water wasn't something I wanted to do, and my gopro doesn't take great stills.

more warm hats: they get wet and my poor bald head gets cold.

more liquor, less beer: cocktails were much preferred over beer, at least on this trip.

a better gopro mount system: Helmet mounted gopro's make even grand canyon rapids look flat, videos I made just don't do them justice.

less of almost everything else. I (we) had too much food. I had too much extra cloths (especially layers and outerwear), we took 5 full sized tanks of propane and finished 1 and used part of 2 more. 

my fucking knee braces: missed a couple of great hikes cause my oft-repaired knees got sick of carrying my fat ass up (and especially down) steep rocky trails. 

better cold-weather rowing gloves: nothing to add to that


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

As for stuff that was super cool to have (some kind of unexpectedly)


the book - There's This River... Grand Canyon Boatman Stories
https://www.amazon.com/Theres-River-Canyon-Boatman-Stories/dp/0977698300 read a story from this out loud every night (almost) super-cool

https://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-N...-Formulated-Fragrance-Free/dp/B005CPZFWQ?th=1 worked better, at least for me, than bag-balm

The TL had a garmin inreach with text plan. It allowed our friends and family to follow our progress on a website, and send us texts, and receive them from us. Super cool. Was a lot more convenient than that Sat phone, which was pretty spotty.

lots of battery and/or solar powered lanterns. It got dark early and the sun rose late.

selection of climbing quick-draws. Made clipping boats together at tight landings way easier. 

good crew: Spending 22 days together can be tough, having a great bunch of friends there sure helped.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Grifgav said:


> selection of climbing quick-draws. Made clipping boats together at tight landings way easier.


Just the inexpensive wire gate biner draws?

They're only ~$80 for 6 at REI.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Grifgav said:
> 
> 
> > selection of climbing quick-draws. Made clipping boats together at tight landings way easier.
> ...


Yes, they are handy for SO many things


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

MT4Runner said:


> Just the inexpensive wire gate biner draws?
> 
> They're only ~$80 for 6 at REI.


that is what we had, yes


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Down booties and down pants, for night time and those cold mornings. The best $80 you will ever spend


https://www.amazon.com/Packable-Com...=1&keywords=Down+pants&qid=1580574646&sr=8-14
And
https://www.amazon.com/Baffin-Insul...ooties&qid=1580574737&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-3


----------

